# 11S vs. Chorus chain and cassette



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Replacing my chain and cassette on my 11 speed Chorus that is a few years old (grouppo, not chain/cogs). Looking at the Quality catalog they list "11S" as an option for both and the weight and price is better or equal to Chorus. Is this the Potenza chain and cassette just listed differently? The chain has cut outs and is lighter than Chorus and is described as wider/quieter. The cassette specs look the same. Any ideas or experience with this 11S?


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

I do believe this is the Potenza cassette. Based on a single triple carrier this is essentially Centaur technology, which will be about 15g heavier on average than Chorus.


----------



## karlg (Nov 29, 2006)

Bee-an-key said:


> Replacing my chain and cassette on my 11 speed Chorus that is a few years old (grouppo, not chain/cogs). Looking at the Quality catalog they list "11S" as an option for both and the weight and price is better or equal to Chorus. Is this the Potenza chain and cassette just listed differently? The chain has cut outs and is lighter than Chorus and is described as wider/quieter. The cassette specs look the same. Any ideas or experience with this 11S?


I just installed my second 11S chain. I have always purchased and installed chorus 11speed chains previously. The 11S chain does not fit into my Campagnolo chain tool as well as the chorus chains. The plates must a little wider. I use the supplied 11speed pin and campy chain tool. Once installed I cannot tell any difference with shift performance or noise. As long as I continue to use the campy chain tool to connect my chains, I will be going back to chorus chains. 

Karl


----------

